# Excel-Makro: auf Textfeld im Diagramm zugreifen



## Carndret (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe da folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Tabelle und ein dazugehöriges Diagramm in einem extra Blatt. Nun habe ich im Diagramm ein Textfeld eingefügt in dem ich aus der Tabelle einen Text und ein Wert per Makro aktualisieren will.
Bisher habe ich aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, dem Textfeld einen anderen Text zu geben. Kann man das überhaupt?
Da ich bis jetzt nur auf die Diagrammüberschrift zugreifen kann, wäre es auch hilfreich, wenn ich wüsste wie man dort ein Absatz also eine neue Zeile per Makro schreiben kann.
Also mit \n wie in C hat's nicht funktioniert  .
So soll's dann aufgebaut sein:

Diagramm1.ChartTitle.Text = "Textblabla " + Range("C15") + "[neueZeile] anderesBlabla: " + Range("D21")


----------



## thekorn (21. Oktober 2004)

Also Zeilenumbrüche gelingen mit CHR(13)!
Beispiel:

```
.ChartTitle.Text = "Überschrift" & Chr(13) & "weiter"
```

Wenn du den Namen deines Textfeldes weißt, kannst du wie folgt zugreifen:


```
ActiveChart.Shapes("Text Box 1").TextFrame.Characters.Text = ""
```
(wobei  Text Box 1 der Name ist)

den Namen deines Textfeldes erhälst du z.B. indem du ein Makro aufzeichnest, das Text in das Feld schreibt.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Carndret (22. Oktober 2004)

Danke. Jetzt funktioniert's endlich.
Eine Frage aber noch: Was genau unterscheidet das + und das & beim Zusammenfügen von Strings? Ist das & für bitweise? 
Ich habe nähmlich bemerkt, dass wenn ich eine Formel in der Zelle habe und dann + Range("C15") mache, dann geht das nicht - nur mit dem & funktioniert das.


----------

